# CDC Study: E-Cigs Are Toxic Chemical Free



## Alex (17/8/18)

*E-Cigarettes Are Toxic Chemical Free Says US Government*
Ali Anderson / August 16, 2018 / News & Media

*A STUDY by the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) has finally debunked claims vape contains toxic formaldehyde.*

False headlines and rumours have been circulating since 2015 when a paper published in the New England Journal of Medicine (NEJM) concluded vaping emitted the dangerous chemical.

The nation’s health protection agency has now concluded that e-cigarette vapour contains no more formaldehyde than the normal, everyday air found in the average American home.

In fact, many residences probably have much higher levels from regular textiles found around the home, such as carpets and curtains.

A number of renowned researchers including top doctor Dr Konstantnos Farsalinos have spent the past three years trying to reassure vapers by conducting similar experiments to the new CDC study, which came to the same reassuring conclusion.

Sadly, however, they fell on deaf ears and the scaremongering rumors not only continued to worry the public and medical world but the misinformation has even shaped government policy across the world.

The new paper titled 'Evaluation of Chemical Exposures at a Vape Shop' has now been published on the CDC website, which can be viewed by the public.

The researchers gathered their data by collecting air samples from vape shops where both customers and employees would be actively vaping. Not surprisingly they found that despite the higher than average amount of vaping taking place in such outlets, the air quality testing did not produce measurable concentrations of formaldehyde or other toxins.

In line with the above, in 2017 the California Department of Public Health (CDPH) had also been carrying out air sampling in vape shops throughout the state.

In his blog, Public Health Expert Dr. Michael Siegel shared the results obtained from a relatively small and non-ventilated vape shop, where many of the employees and 13 customers were actively vaping while the sampling was taking place - hence the environment had a high level of exposure to second-hand vapor.

Despite all these unfavourable conditions, the results reported no dangerous levels of exposure to any hazardous chemicals. Despite this, the CDPH never released this official data.

Public health experts and vaping advocates alike are now hoping that the CDC study will be given the attention it deserves and start repairing the damage done by the inaccurate and often quoted 2015 study.

The CDC study can be read here.

source

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 12


----------



## Resistance (18/8/18)

Nice find @Alex

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (18/8/18)

https://vaping.com/blog/news/e-cigarettes-do-not-contain-toxic-chemical-says-us-government

16 Aug. 2018

"A STUDY by the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) has finally debunked claims vape contains toxic formaldehyde.

False headlines and rumours have been circulating since 2015 when a paper published in the New England Journal of Medicine (NEJM) concluded vaping emitted the dangerous chemical.

The nation’s health protection agency has now concluded that e-cigarette vapour contains no more formaldehyde than the normal, everyday air found in the average American home. In fact, many residences probably have much higher levels from regular textiles found around the home, such as carpets and curtains.

A number of renowned researchers including top doctor Dr Konstantnos Farsalinos have spent the past three years trying to reassure vapers by conducting similar experiments to the new CDC study, which came to the same reassuring conclusion....

The new paper titled 'Evaluation of Chemical Exposures at a Vape Shop' has now been published on the CDC website, which can be viewed by the public.

The researchers gathered their data by collecting air samples from vape shops where both customers and employees would be actively vaping. Not surprisingly they found that despite the higher than average amount of vaping taking place in such outlets, the air quality testing did not produce measurable concentrations of formaldehyde or other toxins.

In line with the above, in 2017 the California Department of Public Health (CDPH) had also been carrying out air sampling in vape shops throughout the state.

In his blog, Public Health Expert Dr. Michael Siegel shared the results obtained from a relatively small and non-ventilated vape shop, where many of the employees and 13 customers were actively vaping while the sampling was taking place - hence the environment had a high level of exposure to second-hand vapor. Despite all these unfavourable conditions, the results reported no dangerous levels of exposure to any hazardous chemicals. Despite this, the CDPH never released this official data.

The CDC study can be read here.
https://www.cdc.gov/niosh/hhe/reports/pdfs/2015-0107-3279.pdf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (18/8/18)

I find it ironic that a vaping press article which complains about false headlines in other publications starts with... a false headline.  The US govt has never said that there are no toxic chemicals in vapour. This study didn't even test for the majority of toxic chemicals, it focused on formaldehyde, DAAP and nicotine.

The study also didn't test inhaled vapour, only exhaled vapour. That doesn't test the level of risk to the vaper, only to bystanders. This is obvious from the study not finding any nicotine in the air samples. Can we conclude from this that inhaled vapour contains no nicotine?!? Obviously, some of the chemicals in vapour are absorbed by the body before the vapour is exhaled. So it should not surprise us that there are only tiny amounts of the chemical in the exhaled vapour. Again, this does not mean that the chemical is completely absent in the inhaled vapour, merely that the risk to bystanders from exhaled vapour is so low as to be inconsequential.

The crux of the article is correct: that the 2015 paper spread alarm without a sound scientific basis. But from what I've read, not even Dr F claims that there is no formaldehyde in vapour at all - only that it doesn't exceed Occupational Exposure Limits and is therefore not a significant health concern. But then say that. Trying to claim that vapour contains no formaldehyde (or any other toxic chemicals) at all is just silly. It perpetuates the bad science rather than countering it.


----------

